# Help selecting low extension sub



## uberchris (Jun 10, 2015)

Several years ago I heard a tech demo involving a Bag End ELF subwoofer setup and was very impressed. I would like to get a subwoofer that similarly goes very low. I don't need loud; this will be paired with JBL LSR308s in a small apartment. I would just like a sub that goes low and stays linear.

I would like to spend around $500 or less if possible.

I considered the Bag End Infrasub 12, but these seem out of date (and hard to find). I would prefer something class D, that doesn't require an outboard DSP.

This would be used for both music and movies.

Size and wife-acceptability are not major concerns.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Welcome to HTS, uberchris! I'm no expert, but I'm sure some will check in here. But I did just finish a week or two learning about and auditioning my first real HT sub. I say "real" because my original sub only reached 28Hz (on paper). Again, I'm not quite sure, but I think low price and deep extension are mutually exclusive--can't have your cake and eat it, too. A wiser man than I once said on this forum, "How low do you want to spend." You didn't say how low is "low" but if you're talking subsonic region below 20Hz, you can expect to pay about twice your budget. 

Even if you can wait for others to chime-in, I'd give either Ed at SVS or Tom at PSA a call. They're top-rated subs are second only to their customer service. Free shipping, free returns & 5 year warranty = a no-brainer risk-free trial!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

uberchris said:


> Several years ago I heard a tech demo involving a Bag End ELF subwoofer setup and was very impressed. I would like to get a subwoofer that similarly goes very low. I don't need loud; this will be paired with JBL LSR308s in a small apartment. I would just like a sub that goes low and stays linear.
> 
> I would like to spend around $500 or less if possible.
> 
> I considered the Bag End Infrasub 12, but these seem out of date (and hard to find). I would prefer something class D, that doesn't require an outboard DSP.


You won't be able to come close to a Bag End level of performance for $500 I'm afraid. I know that because I reviewed the ID 18 Pro about a year and a half back, so I can attest to what they're able to do from first hand knowledge. Skip the Infrasub 12 though; I had that before the 18" for review, but it simply doesn't have enough output to use as a single unit. You would need at least duals.

Depending upon the size of your room the SVS PB-1000 might be one worth considering.


----------



## uberchris (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. The PB 1000 sure looks interesting.

I have read several other places the same thing you mentioned about the Infrasub 12. Does it just run out of gas when you try to turn it up? I'm going to be running this in a small room at a reasonable volume, so I'm surprised to know that anything with 400 watts wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

uberchris said:


> ....I'm going to be running this in a small room at a reasonable volume, so I'm surprised to know that anything with 400 watts wouldn't be enough.


My room is dimensionally challenged at 13L x 9W x 8H. And on a concrete slab. My old sub had punch and slam with 300W behind it, but didn't shake the slab much. Another wise man--or maybe it was the same one--explained that every lower octave requires four times the amp power to sound roughly the same volume. 

Ahhhh yes, "reasonable" but not alarmingly loud; an attempt at realistic if you will. That's the way I like it, too. I think maybe that sets our pretend reference level at about 75 to 85dBSPL. So if a capable sub uses 100W to push 30Hz territory to reasonable levels, it would need 400W @15Hz, and a whopping 1600W at 7Hz. In actuality, room gain helps boost the lower frequencies so the sub's amp isn't taxed as much. And that's not including peaks. 

But wait, there's more!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

uberchris said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. The PB 1000 sure looks interesting.
> 
> I have read several other places the same thing you mentioned about the Infrasub 12. Does it just run out of gas when you try to turn it up? I'm going to be running this in a small room at a reasonable volume, so I'm surprised to know that anything with 400 watts wouldn't be enough.


Yup, it runs out of steam. It wasn't designed for high output, the goal was sound quality.

Don't let the watts fool you; that specification, taken in isolation, is virtually useless. There are many other variables that come into play before one can extrapolate even a reasonable guess about performance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with the above, for $500 HSU and SVS are about the only good options for you. The PB1000 will give you nice deep low end down to about 18Hz that is flat and clean.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

For $579 or less, you can go with the new Outlaw Audio Ultra X12 or Rythmik LV12r.

How small is the room this will be going in? That info may help with suggestions.


----------



## uberchris (Jun 10, 2015)

FWIW, I decided I needed the real deal. Took y'alls advice and got two.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Two of what?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

uberchris said:


> Several years ago I heard a tech demo involving a Bag End ELF subwoofer setup and was very impressed. I would like to get a subwoofer that similarly goes very low. I don't need loud; this will be paired with JBL LSR308s in a small apartment. I would just like a sub that goes low and stays linear.
> 
> I would like to spend around $500 or less if possible.
> 
> ...


In that budget only a DIY sub or two makes since, I don't think any will go that low for $500.

DIY subs are probably the most powerful.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

uberchris said:


> FWIW, I decided I needed the real deal. Took y'alls advice and got two.


Cool ! Enjoy!


----------

